
IT Co-founders needed - keizzy
I am looking for technical skills guys to join forces in building our own mobile app. The app will be social p2p mobile transfer&#x2F;payments app which is linked to debit or bank account, The app will be for african market in east africa region.<p>What I am looking from co-founders is someone who has open minded and wont mind launching a startup in Africa. Specifically I am looking for mobile app developer, security engineer including mobile and Web developer.<p>About me, I am entrepreneur with background in IT&#x2F;cyber security. I am currently working as cyber security consultant in Tanzania.<p>If your interested please send me a PM then we can discuss further about the opportunity.
======
droidwater
Hi there

I think I would be able to help. Experienced mobile architect based in Cape
Town, South Africa

email: droidwater@gmail.com Cheers Droid

------
brudgers
There is no contact information in your profile.

------
amonte
hey Ping me amonxnye@gmail.com , am currently in east africa

